# Green Terror- White bump on anal Pore- Help



## HenryF212 (Mar 16, 2011)

I would like to start off saying I am new to fish. I started my first tank about 5 months ago. I have a 46 gallon with a variety of cichlids. Yesterday I noticed something strange under the GT. At first i thought it was poop. Today I noticed it is white and looks like a pimple right on the anal pore. I have no Idea what to do or where to even start.

All the other fish appear to be normal.[/img]

46gal 10 fish(most about 1-2 inch, GT 3.5inches)
0 nitrates 
0 nitrites
0 Ammonia
7.6 PH

Feeding mainly spectrum pellets
occasional bloodworm
Roommate put feeder fish into the tank about 3 weeks ago. Once and never again.

I have pictures and a small vid clip. If i can figure how to post here.

Thanks in advance to any1 who can help!


----------



## HenryF212 (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## HenryF212 (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## HenryF212 (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Should be getting some kind of nitrate reading. How long has the tank been running? Is the fish still eating?
Could be a prolapsed rectum. For now, do a partial water change, ~30% and add 1 tablespoon of epsom salt per 5g, premixed and added gradually over 5-6 hours, stop feeding for 24 hours and observe over the next day or two.


----------



## HenryF212 (Mar 16, 2011)

I have an API test kit. The nitrate is the yellow color 0 ppm. The tank has been running for 5 months. He ate earlier this afternoon.

The fish is doing something very strange. It is digging a hole and rubbing against a rock. It is also acting aggressive. Could it be laying eggs?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

HenryF212 said:


> I have an API test kit. The nitrate is the yellow color 0 ppm. The tank has been running for 5 months. He ate earlier this afternoon.
> 
> The fish is doing something very strange. It is digging a hole and rubbing against a rock. It is also acting aggressive. Could it be laying eggs?


Well darn it, knew I forgot to type something. That's the other possiblilty, yes.


----------



## HenryF212 (Mar 16, 2011)

Can you recommend a good link on here that explains whats going on? Im confused. But thanks for responding so fast!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Unfortunately I know almost less than nothing about GT's or I'd explain. 
There doesn't appear to be a species article either. Other than recommending google, I can refer you to this thread I found regarding breeding GT's.
I'll make a note for the other mods so perhaps they can jump in.


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

I think you have a female GT and that is her egg tube. That and the digging means she is getting ready to lay eggs. Here's a pic of my female Firemouth showing her extended tube for comparison. A couple days after this pic she laid eggs.


----------



## HenryF212 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yea thats def it. Looks just like that... This may sound stupid but why would she lay eggs without a male GT in the tank?


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

HenryF212 said:


> Yea thats def it. Looks just like that... This may sound stupid but why would she lay eggs without a male GT in the tank?


Not sure why....instinct I guess. My firemouth did the same thing. She was alone in my QT tank when she laid eggs.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Females often lay eggs without the presence of a male. She will even guerd them until they fungus over.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

HenryF212 said:


> why would she lay eggs without a male GT in the tank?


This is why there are so many accidental hybrid cichlids- females will spawn, and males will happily try to fertilize even when no suitable mate is around.


----------



## HenryF212 (Mar 16, 2011)

Update. GT laid eggs all over a rock.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

HenryF212 said:


> Update. GT laid eggs all over a rock.


=D>


----------

